# Installer ubuntu 8.04 sur virtualbox



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde

Voilà mon but est simple, installer la 8.04 dans une virtualbox pour ne plus avoir à booter sur une live session. Quand je lance l'installation ça bloque au niveau du partitionnement de disque. (4ème étape si mes souvenirs sont bons)

Peut-être avez-vous une idée?

Si c'est pas possible, je peux toujours mettre la 7.10, mais bon...

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Mai 2008)

Peux-tu donner une capture d'écran de ce que tu appelles un bloquage ou expliquer en quoi ça se bloque ? (entrées aux étapes précédentes etc)
ça me parait étonnant quand même !

EDIT: je l'ai installé sur un Virtualbox windows aujourd'hui !


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2008)

Voilà :




Il n'y a pas de partition possible, et l'assistant de partition ne donne rien...


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> EDIT: je l'ai installé sur un Virtualbox windows aujourd'hui !



Je suis sous OSX (peut-être que les versions de Virtualbox diffèrent...


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Mai 2008)

je l'ai fait sans aucun problème (l'upgrade de Ubuntu 7 vers 8 par contre avait planté) ; quelle version de VirtualBox utilises tu ?


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Voilà :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à partir du moment où tu es sous VirtualBox, tu dédies l'ensemble de ton disque VB à Ubuntu, donc tu n'as pas besoin de partitionner, tout simplement, c'est peut être pour cela que tu ne voies pas de partitions ?


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> je l'ai fait sans aucun problème (l'upgrade de Ubuntu 7 vers 8 par contre avait planté) ; quelle version de VirtualBox utilises tu ?



La 1.6.0


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> à partir du moment où tu es sous VirtualBox, tu dédies l'ensemble de ton disque VB à Ubuntu, donc tu n'as pas besoin de partitionner, tout simplement, c'est peut être pour cela que tu ne voies pas de partitions ?



Mais il me demande quand même de choisir une partition où l'installer... Et quand je veux choisir "suivant" il me met ceci :


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Mai 2008)

A mon avis ton ISO a un problème. Vérifie le md5sum ou retélécharge tout simplement.

EDIT :


Amalcrex a dit:


> Je suis sous OSX (peut-être que les versions de Virtualbox diffèrent...


Pas à ce point quand même ! Non, en plus d'autres l'ont installée alors... Mais je disais ça parce que j'ai vérifié que ça marche dans l'absolu dans Virtualbox


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Mai 2008)

quand je lance une nouvelle installation, la 4 ème étape me demande de choisir (créer un disque dur) : as tu bien cette étape et crées tu bien un nouveau disque dur ?


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2008)

AAAAAAAHHHHHH non en effet c'est ça que j'ai pas fait !!  
Merci beaucoup!
Par contre je dois choisir quoi dedans ? Quelle capacité du DD ? Comment crée-t-il cette partition virtuelle en fait... ?
Merci pour toutes vos réponses


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

J'ai choisi une capacité dynamique. L'installation s'est déroulée avec succès. Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

Voilà j'ai une autre question :rose: 
J'ai installé aussi XP dans la virtualbox, ainsi que Guest additions pour pouvoir avoir la taille de fenêtre que je souhaite, et qu'il adapte la résolution...
Mais est-ce possible pour ubuntu ?
Je ne trouve pas les paquets pour  
Merci de m'aider!


----------



## tarte en pion ! (26 Mai 2008)

Non, désolé, ce n'est pas possible... par contre tu peux régler une résolution standard qui te convient !


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Voilà j'ai une autre question :rose:
> J'ai installé aussi XP dans la virtualbox, ainsi que Guest additions pour pouvoir avoir la taille de fenêtre que je souhaite, et qu'il adapte la résolution...
> Mais est-ce possible pour ubuntu ?
> Je ne trouve pas les paquets pour
> Merci de m'aider!



oui c'est possible avec VB 1.6
tu installes les "additions clients" (menu périphériques de ta machine) et tu suis le chapitre 4.3.1 du manuel utilsateur; ça marche très bien chez moi.


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

Merci pour l'info!
Donc simplement par 





> sudo apt-get install additions clients


 ?
Et de quel manuel parles-tu? ... :rose:
Suis encore novice en ubuntu sorry


----------



## tarte en pion ! (26 Mai 2008)

Effectievemnt je m'étais pas assez penché sur la question !  _EDIT : sur la dernière version_
@Amalcrex : Non dans le menu de Virtualbox !
et il parle du manuel de Virtualbox (dans le menu aussi!)


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

Ah d'accord, merci beaucoup 
Je teste ça et vous dit quoi si problème


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

Quand je tape les commandes décrites dans le manuel il me répond qu'il ne peut pas ouvrir...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (26 Mai 2008)

A quel moment ? As-tu réussi à installer les additions client ?
- Tu ouvres un terminal (Applications>Accessoires)
- Tu tapes *sudo* et glisses le fichier _VBoxAdditions.run
_- Puis OK

EDIT : Sans glisser, sinon tu tapes *sudo '/media/cdrom0/VBoxLinuxAdditions.run* , mais bon, moi j'ai toujours fait glisser ! 

Le reste est inutile, chez moi ça marche du premier coup!


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

Voilà plus précisément


----------



## tarte en pion ! (26 Mai 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> A quel moment ? As-tu réussi à installer les additions client ?
> - Tu ouvres un terminal (Applications>Accessoires)
> - Tu tapes *sudo* et glisses le fichier _VBoxAdditions.run
> _- Puis OK
> ...


As-tu lu ce message ? 
Ils te donnent une commande à lancer à partir du répertoire du cdrom, donc c'est normal que ça ne marche pas ! (et le *sh* est inutile sous Ubuntu)


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Mai 2008)

il faut aller chercher le script dans le CD :
cd /
cd media
cd cdrom0
sudo sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.sh


----------



## tarte en pion ! (26 Mai 2008)

ou plus directement* cd /media/cdrom0 && sudo **VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
*ou plus simplement* sudo '/media/cdrom0/VBoxLinuxAdditions.run' *!


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

En effet ça marche bcp mieux comme ça  
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## tarte en pion ! (26 Mai 2008)

De rien et bonne découverte d'Ubuntu !


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> De rien et bonne découverte d'Ubuntu !



Il m'en faudra du courage pcq c'est vraiment pas évident  
Merci tout de même


----------



## tarte en pion ! (26 Mai 2008)

Pff 
Non mais ça c'était loin d'être évident, mais ça vient de l'utilisation particulière avec Virtualbox, après c'est quand même plus simple!  (généralement pas besoin de ligne de commande, mais certaines choses sont bien mieux ainsi quand même !)


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

Mon objectif à terme est d'utiliser le terminal pour faire tout. Mais pour ça il faut connaître les commandes... Ce qui n'est pas mon cas.
A part le sudo tjs utile, apt-get install, apt-get update et des choses comme ça, je suis nulle part :mouais:


----------

